# Cool way to wash your Cruze



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok this video isn't a Cruze but I ordered the stuff to do this. I ordered a foam lance, Chemical Guys maxi suds II and I have a pressure washer. Anyone ever try this? It seems much easier to wash a car like this and it won't get marred by rubbing the paint with a dirty wash mitt.

What do y'all think?

BMW Wash with Foam Lance - YouTube


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Work awesome when the car is just dusty!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

That's how my Cruze gets washed, we don't have drive thru car wash here in the Philippines unlike there in the States.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm interesting. My car never gets dirty, just dusty so this would be perfect.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just bought this:

MTM Hydro 14.0263 - Long-Range Detergent Foamer Attachment

And ordered some of the Chemical Guys Honeydew Snow Foam.

It all came in on Monday, and if Northern Tool has the fittings, I can have it running this afternoon with my pressure washer.

This should work great for pollen and dust removal, which is most prevalent here this time of year.

Most folks agree that foam lances work great in loose dust/dirt removal....I'll have to update my experience here once I've tried it out!


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Subscribing to this thread.

I have access to a gas pressure washer, but am considering picking up an electric just for small cleanup--cars, mower, grill, etc. I have been looking at the Foam Cannon at around $120, but the MTM Hydro is far less expensive so an unbiased review of that would be excellent.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I have access to a gas pressure washer, but am considering picking up an electric just for small cleanup--cars, mower, grill, etc. I have been looking at the Foam Cannon at around $120, but the MTM Hydro is far less expensive so an unbiased review of that would be excellent.


If you haven't already, follow the link above, and on one of the product pages it has a video of a guy washing his car using the MTM Cannon that I got...I think it will work well as you can adjust the foam output pattern and the regulator on top allows adjustment of the rate of injection from the cannister. If I get fittings and a handle today, I will try it out this weekend if I get the chance and time....looks like the weather will be good!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I watched a bunch of videos on this spray foam and it looks like it works pretty good. Do the car wash bays just use regular soap? I can wash my car in one of those bays and come home and see the need to hand wash the car, as it gets nothing off. I would definitely be interested in your review since I hate washing the car but love waxing it.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

gman19 said:


> If you haven't already, follow the link above, and on one of the product pages it has a video of a guy washing his car using the *MTM Cannon that I got*...I think it will work well as you can adjust the foam output pattern and the regulator on top allows adjustment of the rate of injection from the cannister. If I get fittings and a handle today, I will try it out this weekend if I get the chance and time....looks like the weather will be good!


Just to clarify, there is no MTM Cannon. There is an *MTM Hydro*, and a *Foam Cannon*. They are 2 different brands that do essentially the same thing. Saying MTM Cannon is like saying Lexus Cruze.

I also just received my MTM Hydro in the mail today but I have no fittings for it yet. Let us know how it goes when you get it running and I will do the same.

I also got Chemical Guys Honeydew Snow Foam and Maxi Suds II so I will compare the 2 to see which has better cleaning power. I will also try regular standard car wash soap to see if that works any better but I'll have to wait till the car gets dirty again before I can review all 3 detergents.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> I watched a bunch of videos on this spray foam and it looks like it works pretty good. Do the car wash bays just use regular soap? I can wash my car in one of those bays and come home and see the need to hand wash the car, as it gets nothing off. I would definitely be interested in your review since I hate washing the car but love waxing it.


So I tried it earlier today. It works very good for removing pollen and dust. It works good for spreading an even coat of car wash on the car. It's great because it takes a lot of crap off the car BEFORE you lay a hand on it. This is very important, as moving dirt around on the paint with a wash mitt is not good, and rinsing alone won't take enough dirt off the paint to make putting soap on the car with the wash mitt safe.

There are a lot of methods for reducing paint swirls and marring while washing the car. I'm going to make foaming the car prior to touching it with a wash mitt part of my routine, I think it's that good. It's also a lot of fun foaming it up.

I think if your car is very dirty, you may need to do a bit more to get the dirt off.
Maybe:
Foam it once, rinse the foam off to get the loose dirt.
Inspect for any still dirty areas.
Then foam it again.
Go over them with a wash mitt using the 2 bucket method.

Something like that.

Or foam one, rinse, foam again, wash mitt then final rinse.

You'll find whatever works for you.

Anyone else try this?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I watched a bunch of videos on this spray foam and it looks like it works pretty good. Do the car wash bays just use regular soap? I can wash my car in one of those bays and come home and see the need to hand wash the car, as it gets nothing off. I would definitely be interested in your review since I hate washing the car but love waxing it.


I concur. After a car wash, car looks clean, but if I wipe car with clean rag, you can see all the dirt come off onto the rag. Will this be better than a drive through, or do I need to start doing by hand?


----------

